# Introducing the newest member of my family



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Meet Tacoma  He is 8 1/2 weeks old and I've had him three days now. He's a Great Pyrenees and honestly he's fitting in better than I could have hoped. There's only one small problem; I can't leave the room without him crying and howling the whole time. Even if it is just five minutes. I've tried leaving one of my dogs with him but it doesn't work. I'm never gone for more than 10 minutes. He's not like my goldens who want to be with people all the time. Nope just me. He even cries when people are in the room. Anyway here's some pictures of my boy. I know the pictures aren't very good but I'll have more soon


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new (big!) addition. My Shala was like that, too. I couldn't even walk over to the kitchen area of my open concept home without her howling and crying in the x-pen (like, five steps away from me). My solution, and this may not be possible in your set-up, was to shove most of the furniture to one side and put IT behind the x-pen and leave Shala to follow me in the puppy-proofed living room, kitchen, and bathroom (it was all tile and hardwood). I had baby gates on the bedroom doors and a gate across the stairs. She was much happier, and I kind of liked having her follow me all around. 

Getting her used to the crate was also a challenge. She just hated being closed in away from me. But that was not up for discussion, as she needed to be crated at night and when I was out for her safety. She definitely cried, a cry I had never heard before from a dog. I brought a crate into my bedroom for night which helped hugely. And I just didn't respond to the crying. Thankfully, she got used to it. She usually only cried for a few minutes when I left (I had a security camera on the crate so I could watch and listen).

Hang in. Listening to the crying is the hardest, but they learn. Eventually, Shala went into her crate easily when I left for work, and she actually chose to stay crated even once I wanted to leave her out (she'd get a little anxious if I started to leave and left her out, so I would offer her a chance to go back into her "house," and she always went in and relaxed. But she's been out free in my house when I'm not home for about two months now; still, she STILL goes into the crate every so often on her own, so I haven't taken it down.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats on the newest member of your family. He is so cute. Looks like a giant fluff ball.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful fluff ball! I bet he's amazingly soft...

You'll need to train him, desensitize him to your absence. One way is to make it a game like you would with a toddler. Leave the room, then pop back in. Do it a few times, then start expanding the time you're gone. The key is for him to get the message that you will be back and get used to longer intervals. 

I hope you'll post pictures as he grows...would love to see that!


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

beautiful fluff ball! I bet he's amazingly soft...

You'll need to train him, desensitize him to your absence. One way is to make it a game like you would with a toddler. Leave the room, then pop back in. Do it a few times, then start expanding the time you're gone. The key is for him to get the message that you will be back and get used to longer intervals. 

I hope you'll post pictures as he grows...would love to see that![/QUOTE]

Will definitely try that  And there will be plenty pictures to come


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I've never had such an easy puppy. So far nothings been chewed up, swallowed, or destroyed. Potty training is going well too. He's slightly possessive over his food bowl, but that's nothing we can't handle. I'm hoping it'll stay this easy :crossfing. And look at those paws.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's beautiful. 

Love the name Tacoma, it's great.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, he's beautiful.
> 
> Love the name Tacoma, it's great.


Thank you


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That is such an adorable puppy!  I wish I had the space for a Great Pyrenees, but I live in an apartment now. They grow up to be like plush Teddy Bears.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He is, indeed, beautiful. The one year I took my Newfoundland down to our local beach in the winter we encountered some Great Pyrenees dogs there. They were exactly the right size to play with my dog, Griffin, and liked the same weather, too! Congratulations on your new baby. You received some good advice on how _gradually_ to get him used to seeing you disappear and reappear!


NewfieMom


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

A little update on my boy. Potty training is going excellent. He is the sweetest baby, and such an easy puppy. So much easier that my goldens... He eats like a horse though!! And that white coat, oh boy. He's almost as big as my female now. He's at least as tall!! I'll take some pics soon


----------

